# Physicists To Test If Universe Is A Computer Simulation



## heidi2521 (Apr 17, 2013)

Physicists To Test If Universe Is A Computer Simulation



> Essentially, Savage said that computers used to build simulations perform "lattice quantum chromodynamics calculations" - dividing space into a four-dimensional grid. Doing so allows researchers to examine the force which binds subatomic particles together into neutrons and protons - but it also allows things to happen in the simulation, including the development of complex physical "signatures", that researchers don't program directly into the computer. In looking for these signatures, such as limitations on the energy held by cosmic rays, they hope to find similarities within our own universe.
> 
> And if such signatures do appear in both? Boot up, baby. We're inside a computer. (Maybe).


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 17, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Physicists To Test If Universe Is A Computer Simulation



i said that somewhere, what if the way time progresses is a long unending code which is running so i am a genius after all


----------



## Desmond (Apr 17, 2013)

...and God is the programmer 

This has been going on for a long time I guess. I vaguely remember reading something about this a couple of years back.


----------



## icebags (Apr 17, 2013)

interesting topic, thanks for the update. 
when i was in lower school, i used to think earth is electron and sun is nucleus of some bigger atomic model.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thats very interesting. However, I'm more happy with the concept or parallel universes


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 18, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Thats very interesting. However, I'm more happy with the concept or parallel universes



It is possible for both to coexist. We may all be different VMs on the same computer


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 18, 2013)

dead5 said:


> It is possible for both to coexist. We may all be different VMs on the same computer


Could be. This was once applied in the cartoon 'Dexter's Laboratory'.


----------



## icebags (Apr 18, 2013)

i am puzzled now, apart from thinking that, god is playing Sim[universe] game, what is the case for us ? are we essentially destroying universes when shutting down computers everyday ?


----------



## logout20 (Apr 18, 2013)

that reminds me of one of the south park episode where earth is a television program ..........Kartman _ Sweet


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Apr 18, 2013)

This news feels odd to me.... coz day before yesterday I was watching "Wreck it ralph" and was thinking "what if we are in a game, without knowing it and why are human lifes and different from characters of a video game.. since as long and the game is running the characters or AI perform actions, have ideas etc...just like a human has as long as he is living"
Why do you guys think humans are different ?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 18, 2013)

Though I am certain that this is pretty much possible in theory, but practically I am not sure how its possible to create a whole chain of simulated worlds. Even if it were possible, to what end? There has to be some sort of physical limitations, unless those physical limitations are limited because it was declared so in this simulation.

On a lighter note, I would hate it if I found out that the whole universe is just a copy of a SimCity like game being played by some being higher up in the simulation chain. 

PS: Could make a Conspiracy Keanu meme about this.


----------



## snap (Apr 18, 2013)

looks like we are living in the thirteenth floor.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 18, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Though I am certain that this is pretty much possible in theory, but practically I am not sure how its possible to create a whole chain of simulated worlds. Even if it were possible, to what end? There has to be some sort of physical limitations, unless those physical limitations are limited because it was declared so in this simulation.
> 
> On a lighter note, I would hate it if I found out that the whole universe is just a copy of a SimCity like game being played by some being higher up in the simulation chain.
> 
> PS: Could make a Conspiracy Keanu meme about this.



20 years ago a single platter disk with > 1GB capacity was impossible. 100 years ago space travel was impossible and 10000 years ago everything was impossible.

We may be simulated by future humans or other specie to see how they evolved. And evolution sims are already available.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 18, 2013)

OK.So God is playing real-life sims.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 18, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> OK.So God is playing real-life sims.


Not exactly playing sims, but maybe testing a script to automate the playing process


----------



## sbnaul (Apr 22, 2013)

Matrix


----------



## logout20 (Apr 22, 2013)

Everything you see is an illusion...


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 22, 2013)

^^Absolutely...Back to the vedas.

The only real is the *HIM*(SUPER ARCHITECT/PROGRAMMER/......???????......!!!!!.....)


----------



## Anish (Apr 22, 2013)

What if its programmed in a way that even if simulated you cannot find it?


----------



## icebags (Apr 22, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^^Absolutely...Back to the vedas.
> 
> The only real is the *HIM*(SUPER ARCHITECT/PROGRAMMER/......???????......!!!!!.....)


if we are being simulated by god, then who is simulating god ? *l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/43.gif 

in other words, if god is playing sim-universe, who is playing "sim-god verse" ? *l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/102.gif


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 22, 2013)

icebags said:


> if we are being simulated by god, then who is simulating god ? *l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/43.gif
> 
> in other words, if god is playing sim-universe, who is playing "sim-god verse" ? *l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/102.gif



We need to get even more meta.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 23, 2013)

Okay , so once again we are being haunted by the question "How can something arise out of nothing.!!! " . I think thats called singularity to be precise , right ?
Maybe the answers lies in the most minute model ??


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 10, 2013)

wake up neo...........


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 10, 2013)

Anish said:


> What if its programmed in a way that even if simulated you cannot find it?



This.


----------



## anirbandd (May 11, 2013)

yea.. this is a computer simulation and we are the viruses infecting it.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 11, 2013)

if that is really the case u guys dnt think we can compare whole of this to just a computer simulation computer is a small thing which we created so it will b far more.............................. greater that just a mere super comp or anything..........

there is something about in hindu religion tat world is the dream of god.......... tat it is created by a super entity who is meditating......... something like tat dnt know abt tat much (not really a religious person).......


----------



## anirbandd (May 11, 2013)

dude.. just pray that the "higher being" doesnt press "Del" key


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 11, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> dude.. just pray that the "higher being" doesnt press "Del" key


Whenever God gets bored of Real-Life Sims...................................
Then Real-Life Sims will turn into Real-Life Darksiders


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 11, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Whenever God gets bored of Real-Life Sims...................................
> Then Real-Life Sims will turn into Real-Life Darksiders



laugh dude.....


----------



## anirbandd (May 11, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Whenever God gets bored of Real-Life Sims...................................
> Then Real-Life Sims will turn into Real-Life Darksiders



as if it already hasnt.. :\


----------



## kapilove77 (May 11, 2013)

Sheldon might help us solve it.


----------

